# Videos!



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's a couple videos from the NASA race in Vegas a couple weeks ago from my car - 

front camera: http://www.usher.to/multimedia/movies/vegas_sun_front_race.mpg

rear camera: http://www.usher.to/multimedia/movies/vegas_sun_rear_race.mpg

Please download them instead of streaming them from the server in case you want to view them in the future.

And a promotional video for American Iron that also contains some footage of the SE-R cup cars, namely me getting "pwn3d" in the front straight of WIllow SPrings by 5 Mustangs, one of which goes into the dirt at over 135 mph to pass me!! Go to http://216.115.239.19/NASA/ and download either of the "BigWillow" videos.

Enjoy!

Tom


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

gsr20det said:


> *Here's a couple videos from the NASA race in Vegas a couple weeks ago from my car -
> *


Nice Tom! I'm just starting to look at them all but I had a question for you... They're letting you out there racing with a cracked windshield?!?!? Guess NASA *IS* a bit more lax than SCCA, huh?


----------



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, the rule for the windshield is I have to replace it once the crack reaches the edge ot the glass. That crack has stopped and hasn't moved in weeks  

Lucky me I guess.

Tom


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

gsr20det said:


> *Yea, the rule for the windshield is I have to replace it once the crack reaches the edge ot the glass. That crack has stopped and hasn't moved in weeks
> 
> Lucky me I guess.
> 
> Tom *


Nice! Out here, I *THINK* they wouldn't even let you run a driver's school with a crack in the windshield. Lucky enough for me, I've never had a crack in my windshield (next week I bet  I'll wind up replacing the windshield just based on all the little nicks rather than breakage


----------

